# Stopped Smoking Cigs On Sunday And Been Vaping Only...



## Spikester (11/6/14)

Hey guys

Just introducing. Im Gareth.

I stopped smoking on sunday after 14years and started vaping sunday evening for the first time, havnt had a craving for a smoke yet and its going well.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

welcome to the forum Spikester  and well done dude!!! keep it up, vaping is an amazing journey and we're all taking it together, learning from each other


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester and congrats on making the switch


----------



## Dr Evil (11/6/14)

Awesome buddy 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester, congratulations on quieting stienkies and enjoying vaping.


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Spikester said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just introducing. Im Gareth.
> 
> I stopped smoking on sunday after 14years and started vaping sunday evening for the first time, havnt had a craving for a smoke yet and its going well.


Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester . Happy Vaping


----------



## Riaz (11/6/14)

welcome to the forum @Spikester 

and congrats on quiting the stinkies!!!


----------



## vaalboy (11/6/14)

Welcome to Ecigssa


----------



## iPWN (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester , enjoy the journey....


----------



## Tyler (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester . Enjoy your stay and vaping journey!


----------



## Silver (11/6/14)

Welcome @Spikester 
You are doing a great thing
Enjoy the forum - its a great place here


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/6/14)

Welcome and enjoy the journey

Now show us your vape gear


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

Congrats @Spikester you gonna Spyker that evil son of a b%tch that is analog devices, #happyvaping!!!

enjoy your stay here - some amazing people in the forums, lots to learn, and lots to love!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (20/6/14)

Nice one @Spikester well done and welcome !!!!


----------



## Mike_E (20/6/14)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

